# Pollen Load



## HONEYDEW (Mar 9, 2007)

I wonder if she's trying to tell us something...


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

Is that a honey bee?


----------



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

Not a honey bee, an alkali bee. See -> Alkali Bee with pollen. They have pollen storage over their entire rear legs and otherwise closely resemble the appearance of honey bees.


----------



## clgs (Aug 6, 2008)

Amazing photos - thanks for the proper ID, never hear of an alkali bee.


----------

